# Larger Canadinas, check this one out, today only



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go, bonus time, bargains for us fluffy people, and for Canadians 

TackDealz


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha, I am going to order my hubby the pink breeches!!! I remember when we were looking from breeches for him, the one tack shop said to just buy larger women's sizes. He left.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

****! I wanna be Canadian...for today, anyway. ;-)


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Wish they could ship to the USA. I ride western, but wouldn't object to riding in breeches. I wouldn't be the only one on the trail in them, daughter's horse trainer almost always rides in them. Guess they hold up better than jeans?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dee said:


> Guess they hold up better than jeans?


They are more comfortable, because are not as restricting.



GH, why did you say they don't ship to US?? Or they don't ship the sale items or something? 

(because per their FAQ: 
*Do you ship to the USA?
Yes! Read on for more on USA shipping*

)


OT, but... I ordered stuff in Canada in past. The delivery was very fast and shipping rates very reasonable. Never had an issue.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

dee said:


> Wish they could ship to the USA. I ride western, but wouldn't object to riding in breeches. I wouldn't be the only one on the trail in them, daughter's horse trainer almost always rides in them. Guess they hold up better than jeans?


I ride in what I call my "poor man's breeches." They're denim leggings I got at Walmart for $13. I LOVE them because they fit like breeches, but they look like jeans, and I can still wear my half chaps with them (jeans are too bulky, so they make the half chaps, which are already snug on my big calves, uncomfortably tight). Walmart.com: Faded Glory - Women's Jeggings: Women

I'm working on adding at least knee patches, possibly even a full seat, to at least one pair of them (I have three pairs total, two black and one denim...I got the black ones on clearance for $5 each last year).


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I ride in what I call my "poor man's breeches." They're denim leggings I got at Walmart for $13. I LOVE them because they fit like breeches, but they look like jeans, and I can still wear my half chaps with them (jeans are too bulky, so they make the half chaps, which are already snug on my big calves, uncomfortably tight). Walmart.com: Faded Glory - Women's Jeggings: Women
> 
> I'm working on adding at least knee patches, possibly even a full seat, to at least one pair of them (I have three pairs total, two black and one denim...I got the black ones on clearance for $5 each last year).



Thank you for posting this! I was literally just on wallmart's website looking at jeans I could buy tomorrow for riding. My current ones are not comfortable at all.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

attackships said:


> Thank you for posting this! I was literally just on wallmart's website looking at jeans I could buy tomorrow for riding. My current ones are not comfortable at all.


Glad I could help! These leggings have held up really well. Not sure exactly when I got my two black pair, but I wear them any time I even think I'm going to go riding, so they get worn quite a bit, and they have yet to even start to look worn. I just got the denim pair a few weeks ago because I wanted something for summer that wasn't quite so dark and that I could wear with regular boots if I was going out somewhere. I've even worn them to work and gotten compliments on them (usually have ended up wearing them to work after I've been at the barn in the morning or if I plan on going after work and don't want to have to worry about changing). I LOVE that they have back pockets (the "front pockets" are just for show and aren't real). The price isn't too bad, either. I'm considering getting a pair of khaki ones, as well.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadly, most of the stuff at Walmart is way too small for me. However, I think I will do a little online shopping at my usual plus size spots to see what they have. I do have some stretch jeans I bought at Walmart a few years ago. They were very comfortable...until I outgrew them. I still have them in the back of my closet (one can always hope?)

However...my boss just entered us in a weight loss contest here at work. There is significant $$ involved (serious motivation in that, isn't there!) so maybe I will be able to fit back into them before summer!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> GH, why did you say they don't ship to US?? Or they don't ship the sale items or something?
> 
> (because per their FAQ:
> *Do you ship to the USA?
> Yes! Read on for more on USA shipping*


Because just for once it's nice that we have the bargains this side of the border, so many of the deals you see are for you yanks only:lol::lol:

I actually hadn't checked the shipping info


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Because just for once it's nice that we have the bargains this side of the border, so many of the deals you see are for you yanks only:lol::lol:


:rofl: OK, that's a good point!


----------

